# Angelkajak nur welches?



## Wurschtsepp (10. März 2016)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin derzeit auf der Suche nach einem Angelkajak, da ich darin nur Vorteile sehe. Verweden möchte ich es zum großteil auf dem Chiemsee zum Schlepp- und Spinnfischen und ab und an zum Vertikalangeln. Preislich dachte ich so maximal an 1200 Euro. Bei Angeldomäne habe ich ein recht nettes Kajak von Waterside gesehn, dazu finde ich aber im Netz leider keine Testberichte oder sonstiges.
http://www.angel-domaene.de/waterside-glider-12-angler-pro-360-sit-on-top-kajak-sand--23860.html
Vorkurzem habe ich erfahren das es einen Kajakhändler in meiner Umgebung gibt.
Seit dem ich diesen Laden einen Besuch abgestattet habe, weiß ich einfach nicht was ich glauben soll. 
Dort wurde mir ein Wilderness Tarpon 140 und ein Wilderness Thresher 140 angeboten, die mir mit um die 35 kg und 4,3m relativ lang und schwer vorkamen. Bei der Beratung meinte der Herr, desto länger desto schneller kann man fahren. Was für mich relativ wichtig da ich am Chiemsee große Strecken zurücklegen muss. 
 Es soll natürlich jede Menge Staumöglichkeiten haben und eine Steueranlage wäre natürlich auch nicht schlecht. 
Ich bin über jeden Tipp und jeden guten Rat dankbar


----------



## Siever (11. März 2016)

*AW: Angelkajak nur welches?*

Ich spare seit längerem für ein Hobie. Meiner Meinung nach gibt`s nichts besseres. Du hast die Hände frei und kannst dich viel besser auf`s Angeln konzentrieren. Mit ganz viel Glück findest du für dein Budget ein gebrauchtes in Holland (www.marktplaats.nl). Manchmal auch schon mit guter Ausstattung. Allerdings ist dein Wohnort jetzt nicht so nah an Holland, was die Sache mit der Abholung kompliziert machen könnte...  . Aber schau dir mal die Hobies an und spar vielleicht lieber noch ein paar Monate...


----------



## tomsen83 (11. März 2016)

*AW: Angelkajak nur welches?*

Grundsätzlich hat der Händler natürlich recht! Länge läuft (Stichwort "Rumpfgeschwindigkeit")... je kürzer das Boot wird, desto schlechter ist auch der Geradeauslauf.

Sofern du eher das Schleppfischen im Fokus hast und nicht die Notwendigkeit besteht auf dem Kayak zu stehen und zu werfen, kannst du auch die Breite in gewisser Weise vernachlässigen und lieber auf Länge setzen. 

Die Gewichtsunterschiede zwischen den Modellen sind ja in gewisser Weise zu vernachlässigen, aber denk dran, dass auch 35kg schnell sehr schwer werden können... Was du aber unbedingt im hinterkopf haben solltest, sind die Zusatzkosten, die ein entsprechender Ausbau mit sich bringt (Rutenhalter, ggf. Echolot usw.) Das summiert sich unglaublich schnell#q

Am besten mal schauen, ob du einige Modelle irgendwo Probepaddeln kannst um zu gucken was Dir liegt. In der Preisklasse ist die Auswahl ja doch riesig.

Viele sagen auch, wer einmal nen Propellerantrieb getreten hat, will nie wieder paddeln...Leider schlägt sich das auch gleich wieder brutal auf die Anschaffungskosten nieder!


----------



## PAFischer (11. März 2016)

*AW: Angelkajak nur welches?*

In der Schifffahrt sagt man: "Länge läuft".
Soll heißen, je länger das Boot desto schneller läuft es. Auch mit Stauraum und Kippstabilität hat man bei langen und etwas breiteren Booten eher Vorteile und glaub mir, beim Angeln hat man gerne ein Kippstabiles Kajak.
In der eBucht sind momentan wirklich brauchbare gebrauchte Sit on Top Angelkajaks zu finden. Schau Dir mal die Lure Boote an


----------



## Ruti Island (11. März 2016)

*AW: Angelkajak nur welches?*

Moin!

Also möchtest du grundsätzlich eins zum paddeln? 

Denn wie Siever schon geschrieben hat gibt es noch die Angelkajaks von Hobie mit dem Mirage Antrieb.
Außerdem gibt es noch Kajaks von Native Watercraft und Grapper mit Propellerantrieb. Damit kannst du sogar rückwärts fahren, musst aber aufpassen, dass du nirgends aufsetzt.

Ich persönlich habe vor einiger Zeit auch begonnen mich intensiv mit dem Thema zu beschäftigen und bei mir wird es wohl das Grapper Catfish.


----------



## J&J Fishing (29. Mai 2016)

*AW: Angelkajak nur welches?*

Ich spiele auch schon länger mit dem Gedanken mir ein Kajak zuzulegen und dabei fallen mir immer wieder die Kajaks von Feelfree ins Auge. So gut kenne ich mich damit jetzt auch noch nicht aus, aber so machen die Kajaks einen guten Eindruck. http://feelfreeus.com/kayaks/fishing-kayaks/


----------



## Marc-09 (3. Juni 2016)

*AW: Angelkajak nur welches?*

Nichts für den kleinen Geldbeutel aber klingt sehr interessant
http://www.angel-domaene.de/watersi...ow-e-kajak-341cm-mit-elektromotor--26567.html


----------



## Stoney0066 (3. Juni 2016)

*AW: Angelkajak nur welches?*

Kenn mich zwar mit dem Thema nicht aus, aber schau mal bei Fishing for Men rein, da sind einige mit Kajaks unterwegs. Teilweise auch mit E-Motor-Umbau. 

Und das hier hab ich grad gesehen, vielleicht ist das ja für dich interessant:

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=316722


----------



## Mozartkugel (3. Juni 2016)

*AW: Angelkajak nur welches?*

statt FFM dann doch lieber 1. Kayak Anglerforum. #6


----------



## 23kingpin (24. Juli 2016)

*AW: Angelkajak nur welches?*

Hi wollte hier mal nachfragen ob hier jemand ein grapper catfish Kajak hat !? Interessiere mich für dieses Modell nur kann ich im netzt keinerlei erfahrungs Berichte finden ! Mfg


----------



## Ruti Island (24. Juli 2016)

*AW: Angelkajak nur welches?*



23kingpin schrieb:


> Hi wollte hier mal nachfragen ob hier jemand ein grapper catfish Kajak hat !? Interessiere mich für dieses Modell nur kann ich im netzt keinerlei erfahrungs Berichte finden ! Mfg




Fände ich auch sehr Interessant. Einer der Boardies vom 1. Kayakangelforum hat glaube seit kurzem eins, ansonsten ist noch nicht viel darüber zu lesen.


----------



## mefohunter84 (22. Januar 2017)

*AW: Angelkajak nur welches?*

Ein Hallo an die Fachleute,#h

Ich bin gerade dabei eine Entscheidung zu treffen.
BB oder Kajak!
Zuvor gilt es Recherge zu betreiben.
Was haltet ihr von diesem Kajak? |kopfkrat

*Angelkajak Grapper Catfish 13*

https://grapperkayaks.de/angelkajaks/angelkajak-grapper-catfish-mit-pedalantrieb-propellerantrieb-13/

Ein Hobie sprengt den finanziellen Rahmen, da es ja noch gilt einige Aufbauten zu tätigen.

Vielen Dank im Vorraus.

TL Rolf #h


----------



## ronram (22. Januar 2017)

*AW: Angelkajak nur welches?*

Schau dir auch mal das Manta Ray von Native an.
Das kommt wohl dieses Jahr für 1999€ auf den deutschen Markt.

Seit Herbst bin ich selbst Besitzer eines Kajaks und ich bereue es überhaupt nicht. Es ist der absolute Hammer.


----------



## Frank aus Lev (22. Januar 2017)

*AW: Angelkajak nur welches?*

Nimm das hier.


----------



## UrbanFishing (22. Januar 2017)

*AW: Angelkajak nur welches?*

Hey,
zu den Kajaks von Grapper kann ich nichts sagen, bin aber seit ca einem Jahr Besitzer eines feelfree lure 11.5 Angelkajaks.
Wollte eigentlich auch zuerst ein BellyBoat kaufen, hab mich dann aber zum glück fürs Jak entschieden, da man mit diesem deutlich mehr strecke machen kann.
Wenn du noch fragen zum kajak hast, dann gerne her damit:m


----------



## ronram (22. Januar 2017)

*AW: Angelkajak nur welches?*

Anfangs wollte ich nur irgendwie aufs Wasser.
BB, Schlauchboot und Kajak waren da so grobe Gedankenspiele.

Vielleicht mal auf einen See. 
Oder mal auf die Maas...oder einen anderen gestauten Fluss.

Das waren meine Überlegungen vorher.
Ganz bescheiden. 

Jetzt...hehe...:-D:-D
Jetzt will ich alles.
Sobald das Kajak bei mir Zuhause stand fing es an:
- ich könnte ja auch mal an die Ostsee. 
- hm, Angelurlaub in Schweden? Das wäre cool.
- mal auf den Rhein? Geil!
- Schleppen? Auf jeden Fall!
- Führerschein?  Brauche ich nicht.
- Strecke machen? Kein Problem. 
- ...

Für mich war ein persönliches Highlight mein erster Kajaktag auf dem niederländischen Rhein. 
Als eingefleischter (Kölner) Rheinangler  war es für mich ein absoluter Traum mit dem Kajak und Echolot die Buhnenbereiche abzufahren, wo ich sonst als Uferangler zum einen die Fische vermute und zum anderen meine Köder konsequent abreiße. :-D
Als mir das Echolot anzeigte, dass es am Buhnenkopf von 3m auf 7m abfällt und ich da bequem Vertikalen konnte...  Genial!


----------



## rippi (22. Januar 2017)

*AW: Angelkajak nur welches?*



ronram schrieb:


> Schau dir auch mal das Manta Ray von Native an.
> Das kommt wohl dieses Jahr für 1999€ auf den deutschen Markt.
> 
> Seit Herbst bin ich selbst Besitzer eines Kajaks und ich bereue es überhaupt nicht. Es ist der absolute Hammer.



Ein neues Manta Ray Modell oder was?


----------



## mefohunter84 (22. Januar 2017)

*AW: Angelkajak nur welches?*

Vielen Dank schon mal für die Tipp´s. #6

Bin noch auf diese Seite gestoßen:

http://www.paddelstore.de/

Vorzugsweise ist der Einsatz auf der Ostsee geplant. :m


----------



## ZackDieBohne (22. Januar 2017)

*AW: Angelkajak nur welches?*

Ich habe ein Native Mariner mit Propeller Antrieb. Ich bin begeistert von dem Teil. Der Antrieb und das ganze Kayak überzeugt durch eine gute Verarbeitung und die Laufruhe. Ich hatte mal die Gelegenheit, am Antrieb eines neuen Grapper mit Propellerantrieb zu drehen. Ich war schon etwas überrascht, was für Geräusche der im Neuzustand verursacht hat|bigeyes

Gib etwas mehr Geld aus und Du hast Ruhe. Wenn es ein Native Watercraft sein soll, schau doch mal bei www.element-2.de rein.
Das ist der Generalimporteur für Deutschland. Du kannst dort auch direkt als Endkunde einkaufen! Aktuell wird die Seite allerdings gewartet.

Beste Grüße, Timo


----------



## ronram (22. Januar 2017)

*AW: Angelkajak nur welches?*



rippi schrieb:


> Ein neues Manta Ray Modell oder was?


Ob das neu ist oder nicht weiß ich nicht. Habs im Kayakforum mitbekommen.
Ich würde es aber vermuten.
Die Website ist leider nicht aufrufbar (link im post vor mir)...

Habe nochmal nachgesehen
"brandneues Manta Ray"...heißt es von Element 2 im Kayakforum.


----------



## mefohunter84 (23. Januar 2017)

*AW: Angelkajak nur welches?*

Moin, #h

Habe u.a. dieses Kajak gefunden:

http://paddelcenter.de/produkte/slayer-13-propel-angler

Wie ist eure Meinung? |rolleyes

TL  Rolf #h


----------



## Andy.F (2. März 2017)

*AW: Angelkajak nur welches?*



UrbanFishing schrieb:


> Hey,
> zu den Kajaks von Grapper kann ich nichts sagen, bin aber seit ca einem Jahr Besitzer eines feelfree lure 11.5 Angelkajaks.
> Wollte eigentlich auch zuerst ein BellyBoat kaufen, hab mich dann aber zum glück fürs Jak entschieden, da man mit diesem deutlich mehr strecke machen kann.
> Wenn du noch fragen zum kajak hast, dann gerne her damit:m



Wo hast du denn dein Feelfree her und gabs irgendwas negatives?
Ich interessiere mich sehr für das Lure 10 oder das Grapper Pike.
Einsatz ist auf dem Rhein


----------



## Andy.F (2. März 2017)

*AW: Angelkajak nur welches?*

Mal was anderes

Darf man damit überhaupt auf dem Rhein fischen?

Mein Echolot HDS5 wollte ich da dann auch benutzen


----------



## ronram (2. März 2017)

*AW: Angelkajak nur welches?*



Andy.F schrieb:


> Mal was anderes
> 
> Darf man damit überhaupt auf dem Rhein fischen?
> 
> Mein Echolot HDS5 wollte ich da dann auch benutzen


Das kommt drauf an...
In NRW darfst du es nicht.
In den Niederlanden schon und aus eigener Erfahrung kann ich sagen, dass das Vertikalangeln an den Buhnenköpfen echt Spaß macht.


----------



## Andy.F (2. März 2017)

*AW: Angelkajak nur welches?*

Und in Rheinland-Pfalz oder Baden Württemberg? 

Kann mir gut vorstellen,  dass es Spaß macht 

Das Lure 10 sagt mir schon sehr zu. 

Dürfte doch für den Rhein und Altarme gut geeignet sein oder nicht?


----------



## starti (3. März 2017)

*AW: Angelkajak nur welches?*

Hallo Kajakfans

Ich habe mir gerade ein Lure 10 gekauft und die Jungfernfahrt steht noch aus jetzt hab ich mal eine Anfängerfrage: Wie handhabt ihr das mit den Ablassstopfen im Sommer bzw.im Winter wenn ihr fahrt? Und unterscheidet ihr zwischen stillen See und der Ostsee?
Also Ablassstopfen rein raus rein?

Schon mal danke für eure Tipps

MfG starti


----------



## marioschreiber (7. März 2017)

*AW: Angelkajak nur welches?*



starti schrieb:


> Hallo Kajakfans
> 
> Ich habe mir gerade ein Lure 10 gekauft und die Jungfernfahrt steht noch aus jetzt hab ich mal eine Anfängerfrage: Wie handhabt ihr das mit den Ablassstopfen im Sommer bzw.im Winter wenn ihr fahrt? Und unterscheidet ihr zwischen stillen See und der Ostsee?
> Also Ablassstopfen rein raus rein?
> ...



Immer Ohne !
Ich kenne auch niemanden der die drin hat !
Die Wasserlinie ist eigentlich so ausgelegt das da nie Wasser rein, aber immer raus läuft.
Sollte über die Lenzlöcher Wasser rein laufen ist das Boot definitiv überladen b.z.w. zu klein gewählt !

Und egal welches Boot ihr auswählt :
Plant genug Geld für entsprechende Sicherheitsausrüstung ein !!!
Eine Anständige Paddelhose und Paddeljacke, oder einen Trockenanzug, eine Lifeline (Sicherung zwischen Boot und Angler), Schwimmweste ...

Falls es auf die Ostsee geht sollte diese Ausrüstung ggf noch erweitert werden :



> Nicht gegenständliche Sicherheitskomponenten
> 
> - der gesunde Menschenverstand
> Dieser sollte vor der Fahrt mit dem Boot eingeschaltet werden! Es sollte genau abgewogen werden, ob die Bedingungen eine Fahrt zulassen, oder ob man sich nicht sicher ist, bzw. es unmöglich scheint. Bei geringestem Zweifel sollte man die Tour lieber unterlassen!
> ...


----------



## starti (7. März 2017)

*AW: Angelkajak nur welches?*

Danke!!!!!!!!#6#6#6


----------



## Andy.F (7. März 2017)

*AW: Angelkajak nur welches?*

Danke für die ausführliche Antwort. 
Aber was MUSS man laut Vorschrift dabei haben? 
Damals in Frankreich mußte man einen Anker + 1,5 Meter Kette dabei haben usw.  (vom Boot aus)  
Und wo bekomme ich diese Infos her?
Wo darf ich mit dem Kajak angeln,  Driften, Echolot...


----------



## Christian94 (13. April 2017)

*AW: Angelkajak nur welches?*

Hi, ich möchte mir für die Alster auch ein Angelkajak zulegen. Da ich das Kajak aber auch mit 2 Personen benutzen möchte, werde ich ein Tandem Kajak brauchen.

Hat jmd. gute Erfahrung mit einem? Mein Budget für das Kajak liegt bei ca. 800€. 

Weiterhin würde mich auch interessieren, ob jmd schon ein Tandemkajak allein genutzt hat und ob es da Nachteile gab. Bei mehreren Modellen habe ich bereits gesehen, dass es in der Mitte noch einen dritten Sitz gibt, daher bin ich am überlegen, ob ich nicht den nutzen könnte, wenn ich alleine bin.

Ich habe mal im Internet gestöbert und dabei bin ich auf drei Modelle gestoßen, kann mir jmd zu denen etwas sagen?

http://www.paddelstore.de/produkt/corona-tandem-angler-set-inkl-2-x-paddel/

https://grapperkayaks.de/shop/angelkajak-grapper-duo/grapper-duo-1/

http://www.kanu25.de/angelkajak.htm  (das Korrent K2 Kajak)

Wer noch andere Ideen hat, immer her damit .

Insebsondere ist mir wichtig, dass es Kippstabil ist und robust ist.

Vielen Dank für die Rückmeldung schon mal im vorraus.

Petri Heil und in einem Monat geht das Angeln ja auch wieder richtig los


----------



## marioschreiber (13. April 2017)

*AW: Angelkajak nur welches?*



Christian94 schrieb:


> Hi, ich möchte mir für die Alster auch ein Angelkajak zulegen. Da ich das Kajak aber auch mit 2 Personen benutzen möchte, werde ich ein Tandem Kajak brauchen.
> 
> Hat jmd. gute Erfahrung mit einem?...


----------



## Bibbelmann (13. April 2017)

*AW: Angelkajak nur welches?*

Kurz mein Fazit zum Kayak oder Kanadier Kauf:

Einfach und transportabel, keine Investition die man nicht transportieren kann oder weil sie so toll und wertvoll sind nicht benutzen möchte.  Wer nicht schwimmen kann oder auf exotische Varianten schaut der macht sich das Leben  schwer...,)

p.s.: GFK, keine Plastikboote....


----------



## marioschreiber (13. April 2017)

*AW: Angelkajak nur welches?*

Das hier :
http://www.sea-sports.de/perception-scooter-gemini-comfort-siton-kajak-tandem/p-12058.html
ist momentan gebraucht für 650 € zu haben.
Technische Daten:
Länge: 385cm
Breite: 80cm
Gewicht: ca. 28Kg
Zuladung: 200Kg
Material: PE


----------



## rico76 (3. September 2017)

*AW: Angelkajak nur welches?*

Hallo Leute,

da ich auch gerade nach einem Kajak Ausschau halte, mal eine Frage zur Farbe. 

Sollte man bsw. kein gelbes Kajak kaufen, weil davon eine Scheuchwirkung ausgehen könnte? Sind gedecktere Farben da besser als Angelkajak geeignet? Rein logisch gesehen, würde ich das schon denken, aber wie sind da eure Erfahrungen?


----------



## ronram (3. September 2017)

*AW: Angelkajak nur welches?*

Ich habe ein gelbes Kajak und stelle keine übermäßige Scheuchwirkung fest.

Mit einer knalligen Farbe wirst du auf dem Wasser besser gesehen. Das ist eindeutig sicherer.


----------



## rico76 (3. September 2017)

*AW: Angelkajak nur welches?*

Danke für die Weitergabe deiner Erfahrungen ronram #6
Gibt es weitere Meinungen dazu?


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. September 2017)

*AW: Angelkajak nur welches?*



ronram schrieb:


> Mit einer knalligen Farbe wirst du auf dem Wasser besser gesehen. Das ist eindeutig sicherer.


Absolut bedenkenswerter Punkt..


----------



## fishing4.life (27. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Angelkajak nur welches?*

Hallo Forenmitglieder,

ich hatte 2015 ein Hobie Outback, welches ich aufgrund der hohen Fixkosten (Miete der Garage) wieder verkauft habe. 

Darüber hinaus habe ich derzeit ein Inflatable Angelkajak der Fa. Aquaglide. Durchaus eine Alternative für diejenigen, die  begrenzte räumliche Aufbewahrungsmöglichkeiten haben und dennoch viel Zubehör und sogar optional einen E-motor nutzen möchten.

Seit kurzem habe ich zudem (wieder) ein "hartes" Kajak zum Angeln. :vik: 

Das Modell ist ein "Cruz" der Fa. Galaxy Kayaks aus Köln.

Da dies bereits mein drittes Angelkajak ist, lassen sich durchaus Erfahrungswerte mitteilen. Klar, Hobie ist Hobie, passt jedoch nicht in jedes Bugdet und Keller. ^^

Das Cruz kostet ~600 € und ist aber sowas von durchdacht. Es gibt zahlreiche Individualisierungsoptionen und für den verhältnismäßigen schmalen Taler, eine m.E. außerordentliche Preis/Leistungsbalance.  Ich bin begeistert. 

Man sollte den Markt sichten, seine pers. Optionen (Budget/Lagerung/Einsatzoptionen) abklären und dann geht's los. 

Eigentlich gibt es das passende Angelkajak für jedermann.
Man(n) muss es nur finden - Modelle gibt es mehr als ausreichend...  #6

Petri Heil!


----------



## Heilbutt (23. Januar 2018)

*AW: Angelkajak nur welches?*



Christian94 schrieb:


> Hi, ich möchte mir für die Alster auch ein Angelkajak zulegen. Da ich das Kajak aber auch mit 2 Personen benutzen möchte, werde ich ein Tandem Kajak brauchen.
> 
> Hat jmd. gute Erfahrung mit einem? Mein Budget für das Kajak liegt bei ca. 800€.
> 
> ...



Hallo zusammen,
hast Du Dir letztlich ein 2er SOT zugelegt?:m

Gibt´s hier noch jemand mir Erfahrungen zu nem 2er?!?

Ich hatte kürzlich mal eins angeboten bekommen, und wusste spontan nicht was ich mit sowas soll!?!#c

Seit es anderweitig verkauft wurde, geht mir das Teil nicht mehr aus dem Kopf!!! |rolleyes  Ich erschließe mir gerade ständig neue Ideen, weshalb ich jetzt doch "unbedingt" ein SOT brauchen könnte....

Ich habe mich inzwischen schon etwas eingelesen, und mir ist klar, das ein 2er zum angeln nur ein Kompromiss sein kann, aber wir haben hier in der Nähe auch ein paar paddelbare schöne Flüsschen, und in unseren regelmäßigen Istrien-Urlauben wüsste ich auch die eine oder andere Verwendungsmöglichkeit zu zweit zu paddeln ...

Zum angeln selbst stelle ich mir unser (Sohn & ich) alljährliches Heringsangeln auch der Schlei, sowie im Sommer Spinnfischen und Buttangeln max. 200 - 300 m vom Strand weg auf der Ostsee, Hohwachter Bucht, vor...

Das wäre doch der ideale Kompromiss zw. Motorboot mieten und Wat- Brandungsangeln...

Wer hat Input für mich?#h

Gruß

Holger


----------

